# Power Pulley Kit



## lwr 805 dbr (Mar 24, 2008)

I just got a 2.5 sports wagon and Im thinking of getting the Neuspeed power pulley kit to get a little more out of the motor. Does any one have feedback on this? Pro/Cons, worth it etc.....







I'm not looking to go nuts this time with modding (Had a MKiv golf) motor wise. Just looking for a little more go and for $200 seemed reasonable. 


_Modified by lwr 805 dbr at 9:27 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Power Pulley Kit (lwr 805 dbr)*

Go for it, you will pick up about 5hp.


----------



## metive (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Power Pulley Kit (Zurique)*

I would love to add a pulley kit/light weight pulley but are hearing things about harmonic dampening to reduce engine vibration which could damage your engine down the road. seems to be a nice way to get some response just don't know if this is true or not.


----------



## lwr 805 dbr (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Power Pulley Kit (metive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *metive* »_I would love to add a pulley kit/light weight pulley but are hearing things about harmonic dampening to reduce engine vibration which could damage your engine down the road. 

Could you elaborate on the harmoic damening issue?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Power Pulley Kit (lwr 805 dbr)*

myth...
i have the ECS pullies, love it


----------



## lwr 805 dbr (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Power Pulley Kit (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Does anyone know the torque specs that are needed for the bolt?


----------



## BTDUBS (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Power Pulley Kit (lwr 805 dbr)*

I too am looking into pulleys, but I am stuck between the NGP racing ones and the ecs ones. I know the NGP ones are 20 oz, but I don't know how heavy the ECS ones are. Can anyone tell me which ones are better?


----------



## lwr 805 dbr (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Power Pulley Kit (BTDUBS)*

I'm getting mine from ECS. Shouldn't it say on the site?


----------



## BTDUBS (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Power Pulley Kit (lwr 805 dbr)*

I went and looked. NGP listed their specs and ECS did not. I trust both, i just want the best ones.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Power Pulley Kit (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_ i have the ECS pullies, love it

x2 (stock replacement size)


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Power Pulley Kit (Jon1983)*

i was on ebay and came across this one. Its prob the lightest i've seen. Just throwing it out there.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Power Pulley Kit (Mr2.0)*

I would never go to ebay for parts on my car. The page says its for a 2.0T?


----------



## lwr 805 dbr (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Power Pulley Kit (sleeper247)*

I'm planning on ordering the ECS crank pulley. Does any one know if I will feel more response off the line, low RPMs, High RPMs? I guess I am asking what type of power band could I expect?


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Power Pulley Kit (lwr 805 dbr)*

Ecs just makes it rev faster from what i hear. Search for the page that states it is Now available. Alot of reviews in there. Better throttle response. Revs faster


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Power Pulley Kit (lwr 805 dbr)*

yea you're right it does say 2.0t. I didnt really look at it that much. I was actually on ebay at the moment so posted it here...so much for that.
I have had the NGP racing one on my list for a bit. Its underdriven so will yield the best results.
Had pulleys on my previous car. Deff made it feel rev happy. Just felt like it wanted to get up and go. Acceleration felt smooth and felt linear throughout the rpm band. Also added a bit of a whine like a supercharger once i was in the upper rpms


----------



## lwr 805 dbr (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Power Pulley Kit (Mr2.0)*

I want my dam paycheck already!


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Power Pulley Kit (sleeper247)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleeper247* »_I would never go to ebay for parts on my car. 

I got sensors and light bulbs from ebay, no issues there.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Might pick up the ecs pulley, how hard of a install is this to do?


----------



## metive (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Power Pulley Kit (lwr 805 dbr)*

The oem pulley has rubber built into it. It abosrbs vibrations from the engine which reduces stress on the internals. perhaps the lightweight pulley not having this rubber insert wouldn't make much difference since it is not a high hp engine. i got this information from Lynn at Fluidampr.com
I'd like to get one if can remove this doubt about it. I plan on keeping my rabbit 2.5 for a good 150K.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Power Pulley Kit (metive)*

I have a new NST underdrive pulley I'd like to install this weekend however I do not have the undersized drive belt and there is no listing for the belt at NST's website. Does anyone know the correct size and/or P/N for this belt? Thanks.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Power Pulley Kit (metive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *metive* »_The oem pulley has rubber built into it. It abosrbs vibrations from the engine which reduces stress on the internals. perhaps the lightweight pulley not having this rubber insert wouldn't make much difference since it is not a high hp engine. i got this information from Lynn at Fluidampr.com

I didn't think the OEM one had rubber built into it, so I checked out the one pulled off my car more carefully -- and it does have a layer of rubber. As for the stress reduction part of that, I have no idea.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_myth...
i have the ECS pullies, love it



Ran Neuspeed pullies on my VR6 for over 120k, never a single problem.


----------

